# Hegner or Vintage Rockwell?



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

Hi, my first post here. I've been interested in getting a scroll saw and have the opportunity to pick up a Hegner Multimax 18 or an older Rockwell 04-440. Both are in good shape and are going for $300.

I'm torn, they are both well reviewed and beautiful. My main only concern with the Rockwell is parts. Your opinions in terms of capabilities, long term maintenance, and preference between these two saws would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Buy the Hegner as it is an excellent machine and many parts are available. I have a 1996 Hegner and runs great and they never wear out.


----------



## Embler (May 31, 2019)

Hegner. Assuming it is in good condition it is not even close.

The Rockwell is a pin blade machine. The Hegner either has or has available both types of blade clamps. - you will want to use pinless blades anyway. Hegner is arguably the best on the market with strong support through Advanced Machinery. The Multimax 18 is currently $1595 new.

If you prefer to buy new, the Dewalt DW788 is currently on sale at Grizzly for $499 including stand and light. These are very smooth and popular with owners, but not the lifetime purchase that a Hegner is.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Without seeing them, the Hegner would be the preferred model given everything else is equal. BTW: The Delta uses pinless blades, not pinned blades as indicated above. One of its advantages is that is can use blades of almost unlimited size, and its clamps can be rotated 90 degrees for doing rip cutting and other types of cuts not possible on most other machines.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

The versatility of the Rockwell is nice. It can also be used as a filer… I'm going to upload a few pics.


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

The Rockwell is supposedly in good running condition and has a few 'extra parts'. It looks like the crank case is leaking a bit though. 









I know the Hegner has very light use. Its a variable speed from 1992. A foot pedal, blades, and a few books are included to get me going.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Take both, rockwell for you, sell me the hegner for 400. Then you can buy blades.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Get the Hegner. The foot pedal and light are options worth nearly $300 alone. My only hesitation would be the 18" capacity, if your are sure you will not need the bigger 22" size go for it.


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

Thanks, that's going to be my move. I don't foresee the capacity being a problem, but then again I haven't used a scroll saw in close to 20 years (high school).


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

After scroll a few years on a DeWalt, then upgrading to an Excalibur, I decided I liked scrolling enough to go for a Hegner. Took me a couple months to get it figured out but with the help of Advance Machinery, it finally clicked for me. Now if I could only have one saw, it would be the Hegner and if I find a good buy on a used one, I will sell my Seyco and get the second Hegner. Why do I need two saws…. well because…

With out any hunting you can get part for the Hegner, at least as long a Advanced Machinery is around. But odds are you won't need any parts with the exception of the nylon tension rollers and the rubber air pump thingy. They are wear out parts. If you get that Hegner, it doesn't look to have the tension release lever on the upper arm. That means you will have to reach to the back of the saw and unscrew the tension and re-tighten it every time you change a blade. That would be a show stopper for me on that saw. You can purchase an upgraded upper arm with the tension lever, but it is something you might want to check out before buying. I believe it may be an expensive item.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy Cow, Just went looking. To bad you do not live in the Seattle, Wa. area. Check this:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/d/seattle-hegner-scroll-saw/6905988372.html

22" front tension release, looks to be in excellent condition…. if it is this is the best deal I have seen on a Hegner….. and I am broke…


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

That's about what I paid for mine as well, without the light and foot pedal (which I added)


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought my Hegner used for $350 and considered it a deal. I am very happy.

I use mine for puzzles and Intarsia. Some do not care for a Hegner when doing fret work because of the way you put in a blade and prefer a DeWalt.

But of the two machines the Hegner is a super buy.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have two Hegners. Their top of the line Polymax-3 (2008) Speed changes are made by moving the belt on the multi sized pulley. The other is a 25" single speed multimax-3 saw made in 1986. I can still get parts for either of them. I would buy the Hegner. Technically that Rockwell is a Jig Saw. (We now call them scroll saws because there are hand held saws out there that are now called jigsaws). The old "jig saws" rely on a spring for the upstroke . Also very fine blades will not work well on them like are used on modern saws. The reason I have two saws set up (and another in reserve) is that I keep the polymax-3 set up to do inlays. Table is tilted a bit for this and I use the other saw for straight cuts.


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

I ended up buying the Hegner and can't wait to get started on a new project with it!

Thanks for sharing your wisdom everyone. It's great to know parts should be available for a long time on the Hegner. The quality of that saw is superb. That 22" model in the post above was a steal!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

The one I posted only lasted a short time on Craigslist. Someone else knew it was a steal also.

Another item I would strongly suggest getting for you saw is a QuickClamp. They make things much easier.

https://www.advmachinery.com/products/hegner-quickclamp


----------

